
Interview with Eric Schmidt, CEO of Google: "You don't learn very much when you yourself are talking" - python_kiss
http://iinnovate.blogspot.com/2007/03/eric-schmidt-ceo-of-google.html
======
python_kiss
By Guy Kavasaki: The guys at iInnovate posted a lovely interview with Eric
Schmidt, CEO of Google. Among the topics they covered were:

Anti-trust _

Innovation_

Competitive advantages _

Motivation of entrepreneurs_

Maintaining the entrepreneurial spirit _

Traditional and non-traditional organization design_

What Microsoft and Yahoo does that impresses him _

Invention of disruptive technologies

------
python_kiss
Sorry, I just realized this is a dupe. Dan posted the same link a few hours
ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=5471>

~~~
bootload
I'd class this as a problem. Delicious solves this by having the link on
submission checking for uniqueness. If the link has been submitted previously
you can't re-submit. The submission process should also be checking for link
aliases (/index.html, index.htm, index.php).

Should be added to the todo list.

~~~
python_kiss
news.yc already takes care of that. I was able to get by it because I posted a
direct link, while Dan's link went through Guy Kavasaki's blog.

~~~
bootload
Damn, missed that. How do you check, rectify for that? aside from honesty?
It's a matter of the more authoritative source, so how do you check one link
is more authoritative than another algorithmically?

~~~
python_kiss
If I were to tag this link, it would've been "Guy, Kavasaki, Eric, Schmidt,
Google, CEO, Interview". There is a good chance Dan would have done the same.
So tagging helps a lot.

Moreover, tagging leaves open the option to build recommender systems through
collaborative filtering. I believe one of the reasons Reddit's recommendation
tab was broken for so long (and still is) was because it was difficult to
relate content without the use of tags.

